# How did you feel a week, 2 weeks, etc. after your thyroid surgery?



## kat92 (Apr 22, 2013)

I'm getting closer to that next followup appt...and hoping they either tell me all my lumps are magically gone (HA!), or we figure out if I need surgery now, or I wait.

I've read a lot of stories about thyroid removal and the recovery after. But people usually stop talking too much about it after a week or so. So I'm wondering, how did you all feel after the first week, 2nd week, etc. I'm just trying to gauge when I will be able to come back to work. (I sit at a desk. All day! All computer work/internet surfing  with some talking on the phone.) Sometimes the phone doesn't ring all day!! But I HAVE to be here. If I miss too much, I will lose my job. So how soon did you all feel "good" enough to go back to work full time? I work the standard 8-5.

I have sick time, vacation time, and short term disability to use. But the problem is making my boss understand that this isn't a "simple" procedure. And just because the surgery is over, doesn't mean I'm ok. I worry about getting my synthroid dosage correct after surgery. Will I still be ok enough to work if that isn't balanced?

Im planning on taking a full week off after surgery. But would really like to be back, full time after that. Is that possible, or will I need more than a week???


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I was, as I've mentioned, severely under-medicated after my TT. I have a desk job. I never missed a day of work, made all my business trips, never missed a deadline, and generally lived normally, if not severely fatigued. This went on for a good 6-7 months. When things were getting better, but still not great (TSH of 8, down from 121), I ran a 5k.

My theory: life goes on. If you let this get in the way, it will. If you don't, it won't. That's not to say you won't feel 100% on the ball...but its manageable.

And, again, I re-roofed the house on days 11-14 post-op. Yeah, I was tired, but I made it.

You should be good to go!


----------



## kat92 (Apr 22, 2013)

GOOD!

However, no 5k for me. That's entire too much exercise for my body to understand.  

I worry about the fatigue. Dizziness...little things like that.

I'm on 88mcg of Synthroid now and feel AWESOME! I'm assuming I'll need way more than that when my thyroid is out. I just hope they don't turn me into a guinea pig. I want them to at least make the EFFORT to get the dose right the first time. And not the "well lets try this lesser dosage first and we'll work from there".

NO! Give me the medicine I Need da**it and give it to me NOW! No "working from" anything!!! I'm REALLY dreading that.....

I'm also having the surgery 2 hours away from home. So there will be no quick office visits or anything if need be. So they gotta get this right the first time around. Or at least the second!.....


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Well, they don't want to overshoot. Hypo is bad...but so is hyper.

I believe the standard rule of thumb is 1.7mcgs of synthroid per kilogram of body weight. I take more than that because I'm active. But that's a good starting point. Not a lot of people get it right on the first time.


----------



## Neska74 (May 3, 2013)

I had TT and I guess I'm the exception to the norm..? I felt like crap after the surgery. I took 2 weeks off (at the beginning of December) and now looking back I wish I would have taken more time off and perhaps got back to work after Christmas / New Year. I was extremely tired all the time. Had to lock myself in an office once a day and lie down for about 1/2 hour for about 2 weeks after I came back to work. And I'm only 38... but everyone goes through it differently. For all you know, you might feel great. I took 2 weeks as I was not allowed to drive for 10 days - couldn't check my blind spots as I could not turn my neck fully for about 10 days.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

It would be great if you could schedule your surgery on a Thursday and take the entire next week off work. That would give you a total of 11 days (including weekends) off work, and you could reasonably expect to return in that timeframe for a desk job. I did.

I completely agree with joplin--there's a bit of mind over matter. (I don't mean to minimize true complications. I'm just saying that sometimes attitude creates a self-fulfilling prophecy, so stay as positive as you can and expect a good outcome. And get on a decent dose of replacement hormone right off the bat.)


----------



## kat92 (Apr 22, 2013)

That's my other concern...

Will they even put me on medicine right away!? I hear some people say they didn't. Or final pathology takes a week, and you have to wait till then to get back on Synthroid, etc.

But I would MUCH rather start the medicine ASAP. Then if pathology comes back bad, handle it then. Not go from surgery, straight to hypo, straight to RAI. I'd like to heal and feel better, before they make me feel like crap again!!  But I guess I'm not sure on the actual protocol. Maybe it depends on how much cancer is found? Plus, I'd like to do the thyrogen shots and not even have to go hypo. But who knows if my doctor will ok that, let alone insurance pay it!!


----------



## angel711baby66 (May 7, 2013)

I'm 7 weeks post op. I was feeling fine up until about 2 weeks ago...I'm so tired now! I went to the doc last week and my TSH is 4.8 and so they raised my synthroid from 112 to 125. I work out on a normal basis and my muscles always hurt...not anything that keeps in bed but I feel sore all the time now. I just started my new dose yesterday and so I'm keeping my fingers crossed that things get better.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

angel711baby66 said:


> I'm 7 weeks post op. I was feeling fine up until about 2 weeks ago...I'm so tired now! I went to the doc last week and my TSH is 4.8 and so they raised my synthroid from 112 to 125. I work out on a normal basis and my muscles always hurt...not anything that keeps in bed but I feel sore all the time now. I just started my new dose yesterday and so I'm keeping my fingers crossed that things get better.


Poor thing - you are definitely hypo.

I found post op - if I felt poorly, I would go for labs 4 weeks instead of 6 for a dose adjustment up in the beginning.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

kat92 said:


> That's my other concern...
> 
> Will they even put me on medicine right away!? I hear some people say they didn't. Or final pathology takes a week, and you have to wait till then to get back on Synthroid, etc.
> 
> But I would MUCH rather start the medicine ASAP. Then if pathology comes back bad, handle it then. Not go from surgery, straight to hypo, straight to RAI. I'd like to heal and feel better, before they make me feel like crap again!!  But I guess I'm not sure on the actual protocol. Maybe it depends on how much cancer is found? Plus, I'd like to do the thyrogen shots and not even have to go hypo. But who knows if my doctor will ok that, let alone insurance pay it!!


You could inquire about Cytomel only - until you hear the pathology.

I did not work when I had my TT. I felt generally better post TT but did struggle with fatigue. I needed Cytomel in addition to Unithroid as I did not convert properly. I also addressed Vit D and Ferritin deficiency.

Your job sounds like you could handle it post TT but without any replacement you would struggle.


----------



## angel711baby66 (May 7, 2013)

Lovlkn said:


> Poor thing - you are definitely hypo.
> 
> I found post op - if I felt poorly, I would go for labs 4 weeks instead of 6 for a dose adjustment up in the beginning.


The worst part is that my doctor said I feel within range!! She said anything over 5 is hypo. When I told her that I know 3 should be the highest my TSH is she disagreed. I then told her how I was feeling and that's when she gave in and decided to increase my meds. Needless to say I don't think my family doctor is cut out for treating my thyroid or lack there of and I have an appointment in late July to see an Endo.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

angel711baby66 said:


> The worst part is that my doctor said I feel within range!! She said anything over 5 is hypo. When I told her that I know 3 should be the highest my TSH is she disagreed. I then told her how I was feeling and that's when she gave in and decided to increase my meds. Needless to say I don't think my family doctor is cut out for treating my thyroid or lack there of and I have an appointment in late July to see an Endo.


Yeah, I don't think this sounds like a promising relationship. And, as you'll hear people say over and over, never dose by TSH alone. Make sure you are looking at those frees.


----------



## angel711baby66 (May 7, 2013)

I'm keeping my fingers crossed that the endo will test my frees! My PCP said there was no need to test anything other than my TSH! Doctors seem to get upset when you try to tell them what to test for! I know I'm new to the tyroidless game but I have done hours worth of research and I seemed to have more knowledge on the subject and she didn't appreciate that!


----------



## SweetMelissa (May 20, 2013)

12 days post p/t surgery and the good news is that it has finally stopped hurting each time I swallow! The bad news is that I got my period--only 14 days after getting it the last time and I'm peri-menopausal. In fact, I thought that I was already in menopause. This period has been very heavy with a lot of cramping. Has anyone else had menstrual irregularities after tt or p/t? Thanks, SM


----------



## aquabean (Apr 23, 2013)

My period is a week late and I'm definitely not pregnant lol :\


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Late or early periods are actually very common after major surgeries. Your body has been through a trauma and more than likely your hormones are in upheaval and it affects the body in weird ways. We're so lucky as women sometimes!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Agreed. I didn't have a period for three months post-op.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Enjoy it. Mine comes every two to three weeks now, ever since my TT. (Insert curse word here.) I'm so fed up with it that I'm strongly considering getting back on birth control shots even though I don't need them. When I did those several years ago, I didn't have a period for 3 years. It was lovely. (Plus, I've got this acne from %$#@ now, and my primary care doctor suggested birth control pills might be worth a shot for that, too.)


----------



## Bfm1976 (Jul 27, 2013)

I am 1 1/2 years from my surgeries to remove the thyroid and the tumors. I have been on several meds and dosages. I feel like crap. I fall asleep all the time. I've gained 50 lbs and my dr won't help at all. Lost doesn't even describe my feelings. Headaches and muscle cramps are painful. I go off the meds for a few days to catch up on real sleep. Can someone post some results other than the nice ones. I need to know I'm not alone.


----------

